# Some new baits I made the last couple weeks



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Some 2.75" swim baits, 2" stinger grubs, 2.2" swimma swim baits, 2" stingers, and 2.8" Keitech style swim baits. Various colors. When I make a new batch or color combo, I always start small. I make 4 oz. batches and then see if I like the color after the bait is made. If I like the color, then I scale up the batch to 8 or 12 oz. depending. Saves plastic because all mistakes later get thrown together to make random brown color for sticks or tubes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Some 2.75" swim baits, 2" stinger grubs, 2.2" swimma swim baits, 2" stingers, and 2.8" Keitech style swim baits. Various colors. When I make a new batch or color combo, I always start small. I make 4 oz. batches and then see if I like the color after the bait is made. If I like the color, then I scale up the batch to 8 or 12 oz. depending. Saves plastic because all mistakes later get thrown together to make random brown color for sticks or tubes.
> 
> View attachment 340977
> View attachment 340979
> ...


can you put 40# brad line in mittel when you pour ?
they will not tear apart,last longer.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Well, this went sideways...


lol nice swim baits! I'm a big fan of the this color...kind of reminds me of the Helsinki shad colors...throw some silver/white flake in there would be awesome! I'd fish them just like that though either way.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Do you hand carve your master then make a mold or do you buy molds?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

stonen12 said:


> Do you hand carve your master then make a mold or do you buy molds?


I don't make my own molds, just buy them from different companies.


----------



## LEADHOPPER (Mar 7, 2020)

Those look great.


----------

